
US condemns EU over plan to demand millions from Apple in unpaid taxes - markvdb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/apple-tax-probe-eu-us-treasury-unpaid-taxes-amazon-starbucks-fiat-a7208681.htmlhttp://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/apple-tax-probe-eu-us-treasury-unpaid-taxes-amazon-starbucks-fiat-a7208681.html
======
jgalt212
This is you know Apple really has the Feds on the take.

